# Schneller S7-Treiber ACCON-S7-NET - jetzt V1.0.2 verfügbar



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 März 2005)

Guten Tag,

mit *ACCON-S7-NET* ist ab sofort ein deutlich 
*schnellerer* S7-Treiber für den Ethernet-Profibus-
Umsetzer *ACCON-NetLink S7* verfügbar. Dieser 
Treiber für die Original-S7-Software ermöglicht wesentlich 
höhere Übertragungsraten als ähnliche Lösungen. 





Die Integration in die Siemens-Software sieht so aus:





Zusammen mit dem neuen Treiber ACCON-S7-NET steht 
Ihnen mit ACCON-NetLink S7 und anderen NetLink-Geräten
eine optimale S7-Anbindung zur Programmierung und 
Visualisierung zur Verfügung.  Diese Kombination ist Ihre 
ideale Alternative zu den langsameren seriellen Adaptern 
und zu den wesentlich teureren CPs.

Vielleicht haben Sie ja schon NetLink-Geräte im Einsatz 
- auch daran haben wir gedacht. Eine Aufrüstung bereits 
gekaufter NetLink-Geräte - egal von welchem Anbieter - 
ist jederzeit möglich. Und das ist günstiger als Sie vielleicht 
erwarten. 

Informieren Sie sich gleich jetzt:
 • ACCON-S7-NET (mit Vergleichstabelle und Bestellinformationen)
 • ACCON-NetLink S7, die optimale S7-Anbindung zur Programmierung 
      und Visualisierung über Ethernet

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch weitere Informationen und 
unsere Demo-CD per Post. Senden Sie uns dazu bitte eine 
E-Mail oder füllen Sie das Onlineformular aus. 
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Nachricht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2005)

*Treiber jetzt erweitert*

Hallo,

ab sofort ist der S7-Treiber *ACCON-S7-NET* 
in der Version 0.9.2 verfügbar.

Die aktuellen Änderungen sind nachfolgend aufgelistet:

Das Verhalten beim Urlöschen wurde verbessert.
Slave-CPUs werden jetzt unterstützt.
Die Kommunikation zu SPSen der Reihe S7-200 
über MPI wird jetzt unterstützt.
Die Möglichkeit nach vorhandenen NetLinks im 
lokalen Netzsegment zu suchen wurde in der 
Parametrierung hinzugefügt.
Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

in Kürze ist Version ACCON-S7-NET 0.9.6 verfügbar:

Welche Soft- und Hardware alles unterstützt wird 
sehen Sie in der Freigabeliste:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-net_freigabe.htm

Allgemeine Informationen: 
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-net.htm

Ergebnisse unseres Vergleichstests:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-net_vergleich.htm


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

Ab sofort ist der S7-Treiber ACCON-S7-NET in der Version 
1.0.0 verfügbar. 

Die aktuellen Änderungen sind wie folgt: 

1. Hilfe und Installationsprogramm jetzt auch in Englisch. 
2. Im Dialog "Angeschlossene NetLinks im lokalen Netzwerk" geht jetzt die Zuweisung einer IP-Adresse auch wenn mehrere NetLinks in der Liste vorliegen. 
3. Die Schnittstellenzuordnung in einer PG/PC-Station verbessert. 
4. Der Schalter "PG/PC ist einziger Master am Bus" wird jetzt permanent aktiviert, da der NetLink nur diese Möglichkeit unterstützt. 
5. Die Seite "Versionsinfo" im Eigenschaftendialog ergänzt. Dort werden die Versionen der zum Treiber gehörende Dateien angezeigt. 
6. Die Busparameter bei MPI für höhere Übertragungsraten korrigiert. 
7. Der Timeoutwert wird jetzt in Ticks (1 Tick = 55 ms) gespeichert. Dadurch werden die Werte beim Speichern und anschliessenden Einlesen ggf. gerundet.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

*version*

jetzt gibts die 1.0.0? war vorher alles beta?


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
kein Wunder das sich niemand von Siemens hier blicken läßt, hier wird jeder der Anbieter in der Luft zerrissen, wäre schade wenn Herr Bäuerle keine Beiträge mehr schreibt, verkaufen ist sein Job.....


mfg

dietmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juli 2005)

Ab sofort ist der S7-Treiber ACCON-S7-NET in der Version 
1.0.2 verfügbar. 

Die aktuellen Änderungen sind wie folgt:

1. Gelegentlich aufgetretene Timeout-Fehler beim Download 
mit ProTool und bei der Übertragung großer Bausteine beseitigt. 
2. Die Busparameter bei dem Profil "Benutzerdefiniert" werden 
jetzt korrekt gespeichert. 
3. Die Installation ist jetzt auch unter Windows 95/98/ME/NT 
möglich, Support wird nur für Windows 2000/XP geleistet.

Download der aktuellen Version:

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/netlink.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*Re: Treiber jetzt erweitert*



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,ööööööööööööööööööööööööö
> 
> ab sofort ist der S7-Treiber *ACCON-S7-NET*
> in der Version 0.9.2 verfügbar.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

> PROFIcard2



Warum ist die Karte wesentlich teurer als ein CP5512????

PROFIcard2 = 1.030,00 Euro
CP5512       = 675,00 Euro

Wo liegt der Vorteil bei der PROFIcard2 ?????

Danke 

Robi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > PROFIcard2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bei der PROFIcard2 sind die PROFIBUS-Protokolle 
einschließlich DP-Master und DP-Slave als Hardware 
realisiert.

Von der CP5512 liegen mir keine genauen Spezifikationen 
vor, es liegt jedoch nahe, dass dort nur die Busanschaltung 
enthalten ist und die Protokolle auf dem PC abgewicklelt 
werden und dort entsprechend Resourcen verbrauchen. 
DP-Slave ist vermutlich nicht enthalten.

Der zweite Grund sind sicher die Stückzahlen, die bei der 
5512 höher sind und die Kosten reduzieren.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

